# what would be considered "over feeding"



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Wut u guys think is appropriate feeding for my shoal....180 gallon with 6 pygos, only filtration is my ehiem 2260. I feed them medium raw shrimp, and my occasionally fish fillets that my step father catches....I freeze the fillets b4 feeding bc I was told that would kill ne bad stuff....ne ideas?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

There is Tons of info in the nut/feeding forum, I don't understand what you mean by appropriate feeding. Pellets, talapia, shrimp, earth worms, smelt, catfish are just a few, I feed shimp, pellets, talapia, and smelt I rotate them only shrimp one day only pellets the next feeding and so one I don't really have a set sched but I never go past 3 days between feedings I hope this helps some imo there are no set rules to this its what you feel you can get away with and still provide a healthy diet to your fish...


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would look into feeding them a whole fw fish diet. Fillets are only fillets, and shrimp are not natural food. They are salt water diet. And overfeeding...if you don't overfeed a pygo shoal, then you won't have a shoal for long. Pre-frozen whole perch...hell ya...perch, mmmm.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

weerhom said:


> I would look into feeding them a whole fw fish diet. Fillets are only fillets, and shrimp are not natural food. They are salt water diet. And overfeeding...if you don't overfeed a pygo shoal, then you won't have a shoal for long. Pre-frozen whole perch...hell ya...perch, mmmm.


Dont know if I agree with not overfeeding a pygo shoal means you want have a shoal for long.

I have left my pygos on muyltiple occasions for up to two weeks without feeding and suffered no losses. The only times I lost a fish was what seemed like random and when they were being fed everyday.

At 10 inches, I would feed them maybe 2 to 3 times a week at most every other day no one likes looking at an overweight fat pygo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My 4" pygos get a few pellets 3 or 4 times a day, if I feed them fish meat though I feed them once a day


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I feed my 12 reds 3-4 fillets of fish a week, usually sea bass, talapia, sole and sword fish. My main focus when feeding is not to overfeed as my p's always seem to regurgutate if they have been, and it screws up the tank. I find what is best is to fed little and often


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

what about Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets ? and Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold+ pellets ? are these good for reds ?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i suggest trying to get them on Hikari Gold pellets, cleaner and more healthy.... =)


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it the Hikari Cichlid Gold mini ? which one is it and where can I get it ? thanks

*Sinking or floating pellets ?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

balluupnetme said:


> Is it the Hikari Cichlid Gold mini ? which one is it and where can I get it ? thanks
> 
> *Sinking or floating pellets ?


it all depends on the size of your P's mine are about 6-8 inches and I use medium sized floating pellets

they may not accept them at first, but they will start eating after they get hungry, if they dont eat the first time, take out the uneaten food and try again the next morning

heres a video of my reds eating Hikari
Video of my reds


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I feed my Red bellys the large floating pallets,tilapia,shrimp(with skin) and rarely a live feeder and I've gone up two weeks without

feeding with no problems the thing I noticed is that get very aggresive and try to jump out while feeding.

depending on size 1"to 6" should be fed two or once a day and after 6" I would feed every other week because alot of people overfeed IMO

just because you feed them and they eat doesnt mean there hungry


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Niiice setup bro


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> Is it the Hikari Cichlid Gold mini ? which one is it and where can I get it ? thanks
> 
> *Sinking or floating pellets ?


it all depends on the size of your P's mine are about 6-8 inches and I use medium sized floating pellets

they may not accept them at first, but they will start eating after they get hungry, if they dont eat the first time, take out the uneaten food and try again the next morning

heres a video of my reds eating Hikari
Video of my reds
[/quote]

That's wild... I just noticed that I commented on your video 11 months ago! (RamAirIndustries)

Cool video... here's one of my pygos eating pellets... (The fish are twice as big and down to quantity of 7 now).


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Is it the Hikari Cichlid Gold mini ? which one is it and where can I get it ? thanks
> 
> *Sinking or floating pellets ?


it all depends on the size of your P's mine are about 6-8 inches and I use medium sized floating pellets

they may not accept them at first, but they will start eating after they get hungry, if they dont eat the first time, take out the uneaten food and try again the next morning

heres a video of my reds eating Hikari
Video of my reds
[/quote]

That's wild... I just noticed that I commented on your video 11 months ago! (RamAirIndustries)

Cool video... here's one of my pygos eating pellets... (The fish are twice as big and down to quantity of 7 now).





[/quote]

ahhhh yea that was you haha, hows everything goin? my p's have gotten alot bigger now =)


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I guess these pellets are good because you won't have to worry about parasites ad stuff


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yep and also makes the color better


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And they're packed with nutrition, keep well without spoiling, don't require refrigeration, don't smell funky, etc.

They make up about 90% of my P's diet.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i cant get hikari anymore


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> i cant get hikari anymore


Huccum?
They're not available in your town?

If you'd like me to UPS you a few bags, just lemme know.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

illegal here now...

some import laws. i think its because its made in china and the factory wouldnt let canadian import people inspect the factory

no inspection no permit


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Wut u guys think is appropriate feeding for my shoal....180 gallon with 6 pygos, only filtration is my ehiem 2260. I feed them medium raw shrimp, and my occasionally fish fillets that my step father catches....I freeze the fillets b4 feeding bc I was told that would kill ne bad stuff....ne ideas?


Feed what they will eat a couple times a week. Adults will be fine eating a couple times a week, but babies should be fed daily. As long as they eat it all (right away) without leaving waste your feeding the right amount. This amount should make them plump, but not look bloated and about to explode. If you feed them at regular intervals (ex set days) then this will be more predictable as if you feed them randomly some days they will be hungrier then others depending on the last day they ate

So, try to feed them at consistant intervals so they will be at the same approximate hunger level as last time and therefore be able to eat the same amount of food without leaving waste. Initially, base feeding off of keeping them rounded, but not fat, then from this you will see somewhat of a pattern for how much they eat over a time period.

My reds usually get 1-2 shrimp each per feeding. Feeding is mostly trial and error type stuff. If they look bloated or dont eat it all, it was too much. If they demolish it right away and still arnt fat it wasnt enough and you could do more. Just adjust feeding accordingly and you will soon learn how much they will eat.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

wow that sucks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> wow that sucks


Meaning what?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i think he is refering to the fact i cant get hikari food anymore


----------

